# Flyer- Brauche Meinung und Verbesserungsvorschläge



## xanna (28. Mai 2010)

Hi!

"Darf" für Bekannte einen Flyer erstellen,...

Habe meinen bisherigen Entwurf unten angehängt und brauche dringend Rat, Verbesserungsvorschläge, Kritik...... 

1. Die Schriftart möchte ich nicht beibehalten, da sie nicht für einen Flyer passt -  aber was nimmt man da für gewöhnlich?
2. Was haltet Ihr vom Logo: Chiang Mai, der Farbe?
3. Den Text mit grau zu schreiben schien mir auch irgendwie "unsicher", schwarz erscheint mir aber zu hart...
4. ...

Zielgruppe sind "Bürger" in einer Kleinstadt in eher ländliche Umgebung.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Mai 2010)

Nur ganz kurz: Ich finde die Typo des Fließtextes sehr unpassend. Wirkt eher technisch.
Die Bilder sollten mMn nicht so kantig aneinander anschließen. Nimm nur eines oder mach ein Fading.


----------



## RoteKatze (31. Mai 2010)

Huhu,
also ein paar kurze Sachen:
Die Schrift würde ich auch ändern. Bei so viel Text wäre etwas Serfienloses wohl besser (ich mag die einfach nicht aber es lässt sich ja auch schneller lesen, ist klarer, ruhiger (unterstützt also das "Produkt")).
Die Seiten sehen leider nicht aus als würden sie zusammen gehören - kein verbindenes Element wie zB grüne Schnörkel, Balken, Blasen sowas halt. Abgesehn davon gibt es sehr viele verschiedene Grüntöne in den Schriften, dass würde ich lassen wird dann zu unruhig.
Vll lags an der Darstellung aber die Abstände des Textes zum Rand sahen alle sehr unterschiedlich aus, gut abgesehen vom Cover, ist das sehr unangebracht denke ich. 
Etwas drückend finde ich, das die grünen Balken auf der...3 Seite zu nah an den "Überschriften" sind. Der Abstand darf ruhig viel größer sein.
Da fällt auf, du fängst immer ohne Überschrift an. Kann man sicher machen aber vielleicht würden Titel das ganze etwas auflockern. Man verwechselt die hervorgehobenen Sätze dann schnell mit so etwas wie einer Überschrift, die nebenbei kursiv gedruck sind obwohl nichts anderes kurvis gedruck ist.

Ich hab nicht alles korrektur gelesen aber schon auf der ersten Textreichen seite gibt es einen komischen Lesefluss zum einen (erster Satz: und sie zu lösen ersetzen durch zB und um sie zu lösen/ und um diese zu lösen) und einige Punktuationsfehler.

Nicht das ich da Meister wäre aber im Forum ists ja was anderes als im Flyer zB ,und oder Punkt am ende des vorletzten Absatzes (ich bin immernoch auf Seite 2).
Naja vielleicht war der Text vorgegeben, aber dein Auftraggeber freut sich sicher wenn du eine Korrektur vorlegst.

Als letztes zur Rückseite: Anstatt das neue Logo und den neuen Slogan würde ich einfach das Originallogo an die Stelle setzen wo jetzt auch Chiang Mai steht, zentriert ist ja schon passend.
Der letzte Satz ist gut xD (oh der ist auch kursiv hab ich überlesen) - allerdings nimmt er an Professionalität, das liegt vermutlich daran das es klingt wie ein persönliches Zitat, nachdem der Rest eher neutral, sachlich klang.

So jetzt bin ich aber still! Ich finde den Fyler im Ansatz wirklich gut und mit wenigen Minuten Aufwand kann der ganz schnell super werden und noch frischer, beruhigend, entspannend und was auch immer wirken ~ mach weiter so 
(und lass dich nich von meinen kleinen Kritikpunkten abschrecken )


----------

